# Need Help With Wheels?



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

I just bought a second altima (1996) and they have the ugliest wheels on planet earth currently on them. 

I want to say they are 16", but they might be 15".
If someone could please at least tell me what company makes them that would be awesome.

I posted a picture of the center cap and a picture of the wheel on the car. Thanks so much!
*
Wheel on car:* https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17388159/IMG_20130714_164605.jpg

*Center cap:* https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17388159/SAM_3340.JPG


----------



## davidjones (Aug 21, 2015)

If you have taken car in second hand condition, you should be sure about it's condition by getting it through checked by the professional mechanic. Regarding wheels of this vehicle, you should contact to Nissan dealers as they are the manufacturers of this car.


----------



## enricojunior (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, anyone have used this wheels? JOGO COM 4 RODAS STATUS S816 KNIGHT / ARO 20


----------



## Cam8810 (Oct 25, 2015)

I know this is not related to the topic and I'm sorry. I found an old Nissan like really old and it's just a key. It has a code of some sort. The code is N 1276 does anyone know what it means


----------



## Cam8810 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ps try going to the Nissan dealer you got the car from and see if they know.


----------



## generationY (Apr 10, 2021)

You can always ask the customer support of the shop where you are planning to avail of a new set of wheels. These people are knowledgable about the size, brand, and model to consider for your car.


----------

